# byc ciekawym swiata



## hoyesnochedesexo

Hej,nie wiem jak powiedziec:

"zawsze bylam ciekawa swiata"

Dzieki


----------



## ><FISH'>

"I was always interested in the world" - most literal

alternatives:
"I have always been interested in the world"
"I have always found the world (to be) interesting"
"The world has always interested me"

EDIT: Is it even an English translation you want, or a Polish correction? You must be more specific in threads. Also, not to nag, but it's a rule of this forum to use correct spelling at all times.


----------



## hoyesnochedesexo

Thanks for ur help, Fish. 

I think I was enough specific in my thread that I wanted an English translation.


----------



## Faycelina

hoyesnochedesexo said:


> Thanks for ur help, Fish.


YOUR help


----------



## hoyesnochedesexo

Faycelina said:


> YOUR help



Right, I havent been meticulous.


----------



## ><FISH'>

hoyesnochedesexo said:


> Thanks for ur help, Fish.
> 
> I think I was enough specific in my thread that I wanted an English translation.


Right, sorry, I didn't read the whole title.



hoyesnochedesexo said:


> Right, I havent been meticulous


You earned some points with that word though, I had to google it to find it's meaning.


----------



## majlo

><FISH'> said:


> You earned some points with that word though, I had to google it to find it's meaning.



Do you mean "meticulous"?


----------



## ><FISH'>

majlo said:


> Do you mean "meticulous"?


Yes.


----------

